# Toronto Baptist Seminary



## pre-seminary? (Jan 4, 2012)

Toronto Baptist Seminary & Bible College

Wondering if people know much about this place. As far as I can tell from a brief look at their website they seem to take a fairly Reformed approach (though Baptistic). They also offer a lot of online courses, which I certainly wouldn't be interested in as a means by which to obtain my entire MDiv. However, I may need to work for a full year after my undergrad to save some money before resuming my studies again. For this reason getting a head-start online while working for ma and pa is a very attractive idea.

any feedback appreciated!

Josh


----------



## Mathetes (Jan 4, 2012)

I know the pastor, Glendon Thompson. He's certainly reformed and preaches the gospel (he was fortunately impressed when I told him I was a Calvinist...some Baptists can be not-so-friendly when it comes to the doctrines of grace). The seminary is just a few blocks away from where I live and although I don't attend, I was thinking of taking a look to see if there's someone there could tutor me in Greek. So I couldn't tell you firsthand what the courses are like, based on what I know from the staff at Jarvis St. Baptist Church, it looks like they're in good hands.


----------



## pre-seminary? (Jan 4, 2012)

Mathetes said:


> I know the pastor, Glendon Thompson. He's certainly reformed and preaches the gospel (he was fortunately impressed when I told him I was a Calvinist...some Baptists can be not-so-friendly when it comes to the doctrines of grace). The seminary is just a few blocks away from where I live and although I don't attend, I was thinking of taking a look to see if there's someone there could tutor me in Greek. So I couldn't tell you firsthand what the courses are like, based on what I know from the staff at Jarvis St. Baptist Church, it looks like they're in good hands.



Thanks Vaughn! Has anyone studied there? Or know anyone who has studied there?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jan 4, 2012)

I know a few guys who have studied there; and I myself have attended a few services at Jarvis Street Baptist (the church to which the seminary is attached, literally), have had a few conversations with Dr. Thompson, and so on. My impression is that it is very small, very rigorous, straight-laced (a good deal of old-school, conservative Baptist _culture_ at work), and about as Reformed/Calvinistic as a Baptist institution can be.


----------



## pre-seminary? (Jan 4, 2012)

Reformed Thomist said:


> I know a few guys who have studied there; and I myself have attended a few services at Jarvis Street Baptist (the church to which the seminary is attached, literally), have had a few conversations with Dr. Thompson, and so on. My impression is that it is very small, very rigorous, straight-laced (a good deal of old-school, conservative Baptist _culture_ at work), and about as Reformed/Calvinistic as a Baptist institution can be.



Thanks RT, if I was to attend a Baptist seminary I would want it to be about as Calvinistic as possible..... Could you be a little bit more specific about what exactly you mean by "old-school, conservative Baptist culture at work"?


----------



## Tim (Jan 5, 2012)

Josh, Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (Grand Rapids, Michigan) is probably just as close to you as Toronto. From the way you are writing, I think you would prefer that a seminary was not Baptist? It's not that difficult to study in the States if you are Canadian. I would encourage you to consider some American options. I think Toronto would be the only seminary in Canada worth checking out.


----------



## pre-seminary? (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Tim, yes, at this point I would prefer a seminary more in line with the TFU or Westminster Standards than a Calvinistic Baptist seminary, although I am still working through my own understanding of Baptism (I am greatly encouraged by the Reformed-ish Baptist churches that seem to keep popping up here in Ontario). I have been looking into seminaries in the US as well. At this point, I'd say these would be all the seminaries on my radar:

Westminster Seminary California, Mid-America Reformed Seminary, Westminster Philly, PRTS, Toronto Baptist, Bethlehem Seminary, and yes, Calvin Theological Seminary (I know some of you are frowning). 

Ideally I would like to make a decision on what sort of denominational situation I could see myself pastoring in, which would likely help narrow that list down significantly. Finances, too, are an issue.


----------



## Tim (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, if you wish any contacts at Puritan, my church folks can help you on this. Just ask!


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 5, 2012)

Given you're in Eastern Canada, may I suggest Farel which is in Montréal? The vast majority of the work you will do there will be in English and it will give you a chance to improve your French and perhaps be able to help with the mission work in Québec. Farel has a good relationship with the CRC and there is a CRC Church there that is conservative. I have taken a couple of courses there and I cannot speak too highly about it.


----------



## pre-seminary? (Jan 5, 2012)

Tim said:


> Well, if you wish any contacts at Puritan, my church folks can help you on this. Just ask!



Thanks Tim! I'll remember that.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




jogri17 said:


> Given you're in Eastern Canada, may I suggest Farel which is in Montréal? The vast majority of the work you will do there will be in English and it will give you a chance to improve your French and perhaps be able to help with the mission work in Québec. Farel has a good relationship with the CRC and there is a CRC Church there that is conservative. I have taken a couple of courses there and I cannot speak too highly about it.



Interesting.... I've perused their website, looks pretty solid. Would any classes be taught exclusively in French?

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

To direct things back in the direction of the original question, has anyone on here taken any courses at TBS or know any of their grads? The reason I started this thread specifically about TBS is that it seems like it is less discussed on here than the Westminsters, MARS, etc... (any other info still welcome though)


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jan 5, 2012)

[/COLOR]To direct things back in the direction of the original question, has anyone on here taken any courses at TBS or know any of their grads? The reason I started this thread specifically about TBS is that it seems like it is less discussed on here than the Westminsters, MARS, etc... (any other info still welcome though)[/QUOTE]

I have taken a couple of courses through their extension school in Port Perry with Professor Kirk Wellum and I know quite a few graduates and former students, some affiliated with the Sovereign Grace Fellowship of Canada (not affiliated with SGM). The course material was sound and Professor Wellum is a good lecturer. The preachers who I know who have graduated from TBS are good, passionate men. If you want to be a Calvinistic Baptist in Canada, it's the place to be.

Have you looked at the CanRC seminary in Hamilton? Don't know much about it, just throwing it out there.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 6, 2012)

pre-seminary? said:


> Interesting.... I've perused their website, looks pretty solid. Would any classes be taught exclusively in French?


In theory, yes. In reality, most of their students are preferred English. They get a lot of profs from English Canada and the States to teach courses also. You could get by in English only, though they would encourage you to work on your French. But every full-time teacher is either an anglophone or speaks it regularly. It is also a good experience so if you do a year and don't like it, you can transfer. It is fully accredited.


----------

